# Bully paw deformity answers



## Mamabully (Apr 18, 2020)

Our girl Lady had her first litter Feb.23, 11 pups 6 girls 5 boys but 4 boys passed 2 shortly after birth and the other 2 overnight. Our only surviving boy has a deformity with his paw. We haven't left home to see the vet due to this mess going on, oldest 2 kids have a heart disease so we're staying on the safe side. Anyways long story short, I can't find anything online such as articles, images etc and the breeder of the parents,( no bloodlines crossed) have papers for both with long background, has never seen anything like it. He's been breeding for years. Please help 🙏


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Mamabully and welcome to the forum.
We need pictures to even attempt to guess what might be wrong. Are you talking about knuckling over? Pictures need to be hosted online at sites like Google Pictures or Imgur and the pictures URL copied and pasted in your message box. If you need help let me know and I'll give you a step by step. 

Joe


----------



## Mamabully (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you! I went ahead and downloaded the app.






























Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mamabully (Apr 18, 2020)

jttar said:


> Hello Mamabully and welcome to the forum.
> We need pictures to even attempt to guess what might be wrong. Are you talking about knuckling over? Pictures need to be hosted online at sites like Google Pictures or Imgur and the pictures URL copied and pasted in your message box. If you need help let me know and I'll give you a step by step.
> 
> Joe


Did I do it correctly

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes Mamabully the pics are showing. To me it looks like the pad just didn't form correctly. Are all four the same? Wait and see what the vet has to say but if it is not bothering him it shouldn't be a problem. Like I said that is just an opinion but the vet will be able to tell you better.
Would love to see more pictures of the puppy, from what I could see it looks pretty cute.
Please let us know what the vet has to say as we can all learn and it may help someone in the future.

Joe


----------



## Mamabully (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello hello! Waiting on the vet to give us a call back. It's only that paw on the poor little guy. That's why I named him Toe-B. It looks like Mickey mouses hand


----------

